# American Curl Kitten



## JCcurlcomet (Jun 22, 2007)

We are small cattery located in Hong Kong and registered with CFA.
We specialize in Long Hair Amreican Curl
Our cattery name : JCcurlcomet Cattery
http://www.jccurlcomet.com

They are all lovely and sweet....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh my! These are the cutest, cutest kittens! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kittens


----------



## JCcurlcomet (Jun 22, 2007)

They are sleeping....be quiet...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hazelnut (Dec 17, 2006)

Awww, they are so adorable! For some reason the curled ears give them a particularly cute expression


----------



## JCcurlcomet (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh....so sorry, maybe the host slowed...I upload the photo again, please enjoy!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They are absolutely adorable! (I'm whispering, so that I don't waken them!) :wink:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

:heart :heart :heart :heart


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Such sweethearts. :luv


----------



## Lucky Dragon Zi (Jul 5, 2007)

They are adorable! :luv 
I love them.
I wish cats would grow up and turn into kittens..

I like the first little orange one.


----------

